# Weekly Competition 2015-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 U' R2 U' F U F'
*2. *F U R' U2 F R' F2 R U'
*3. *U2 R' F2 R' F' U R2 F' R'
*4. *U R2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U F U2
*5. *U2 R U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 F' U' L U' R U L2 D B L D
*2. *U2 D2 R' D' F L U' L2 F' L2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2
*3. *B L U D R' U R2 F2 L U2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B'
*4. *R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' D' R B2 L' F' R U F2 U
*5. *L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B' R2 D' R' U2 B2 L B' D' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B2 R' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 D' Uw' B F2 R' F Rw D2 B' F2 U L Uw' U2 Rw R U2 Rw U2 F2 D' U' R F2 D2 F' L2 Fw R Fw2
*2. *Rw2 R Uw' R U' B' Fw' R Uw' Rw2 U' L2 Rw' Fw2 D Rw2 R' B F2 D Fw F U2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw' D' B Fw R2 B' R2 Uw Fw2 Rw' B Uw2 L U2
*3. *F2 L R B Fw2 Rw2 R B' Fw D2 Rw2 R D U2 B' F' Rw D Uw U2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw U L2 Rw' B2 Uw L D Uw' F' Rw2 Uw2 U B' Rw2 Fw'
*4. *Fw' U' F' L2 Rw' F L2 F D' Uw2 U' L R2 Uw2 L2 R' Uw L R B' F R F' D' Fw2 L2 R U2 B Fw' U' B F2 Rw U2 Rw Fw R B2 D
*5. *F R2 U2 R2 Uw' F2 D2 L R' B2 D L R D2 Uw U2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 Rw Uw' Fw2 D2 B' Fw' F Rw F L2 R2 D' U L B' Rw2 F2 R B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw F' L Bw' Uw' B' Bw Fw2 F' D2 L' B2 F2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 Rw D L2 R Dw2 Fw F' Dw' Bw F R2 Dw U Fw' L2 R B' Rw' R' D2 U' Bw' Uw' Fw2 Rw Uw Rw' D2 U L2 Rw' U' B' U2 L' Lw' B Bw Fw L' Rw R' F' R'
*2. *B2 Lw' Uw B2 Bw Uw Lw' Bw F' Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw F Rw2 U' Bw Uw R2 B L2 Bw D2 Dw' R' B Fw L2 D2 U' Rw2 Dw B' Dw2 Bw F' Rw2 D2 R F2 L2 Fw' L' Lw' Rw Dw2 R2 Bw' D' U2 R U2 R Fw' Lw Rw' Bw2 Uw2 B' R
*3. *Fw' L2 R' Uw2 Fw' Dw Bw' Fw' F R2 Bw2 R F Lw' R2 Dw2 U' F2 Rw2 B R U2 F D' Bw2 L2 Lw R2 Dw' Bw D L2 F Lw Bw R Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw R2 Bw2 F2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw L2 F R' B' Dw2 Uw' L
*4. *B Rw' F Lw' Dw' B Bw2 Fw Dw Uw2 Bw' F U' B Bw2 F Rw' D' Uw' F' U Fw2 D2 Dw U' Rw' R2 Bw L Rw Uw R2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw F' D' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 U' B2 Fw L Lw Dw' Rw' D' B' Dw L2 Fw2 L' Fw Rw' U Lw' Uw' Lw
*5. *Bw Dw' R2 Bw U L2 D R2 F' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Lw B' Rw R' Bw Fw F2 L' Bw D Lw2 D Bw' Uw2 F Uw' Lw2 R2 U B' U' L Fw2 F Uw F R' D' Rw2 Dw' R Bw Fw' Lw2 B2 F' D Dw Uw2 Lw2 Bw' D U2 F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' 3F 2R' R' 2D' 2F 2D B 2B2 3F F2 2U' 2L 2R 2D 2R2 R2 3U 2U' R2 2D2 2U2 3R U F2 2D2 2L2 F' 3R D' F 2R' 2F' 2U2 B2 3R 2B' D2 U 2B' 3F2 D 2D2 2R' R2 3F' F2 2R2 2D2 U' 3R' 3F' 2F2 2U2 2L F R2 3F' 2F F2 3R2 R' 3F D 2L F2 3R2 D' 2D 3F
*2. *2B L 3R2 3U U B U 2L U2 R' B F' 2L2 3R' 2B 3U2 2U F 3U2 2R D2 3U' 3F 3R2 F 3U2 R D 2B2 2U' 3F' 2L' 3F2 L2 3U 3R' B 3R' 2F' R2 D 2B2 3F' 2F F2 L 2R 2D 2U2 2F2 F' 2L D2 2F2 U' F' 2U' 3R' 3F' 3R2 2F F2 2D 2B' 2D U' F 2D 3F 3U
*3. *F 3R2 2R' D' 2B' 2D2 L 2U2 F 2D' R 2U 2R D2 2D' L' R 2D L2 3F' 3U 3R' 2D2 2L2 2R' R' B' 3U L 2L 2D' 3U 2U2 U 2L' 2R' R' 2D' B D U2 B' 2D2 2B2 3U' 2U' 2B2 2U 2F2 D 3F2 2F2 F' U2 2B 3F2 2D' R' 2F 2D' U B' 2F2 F' 3U B' 3F' L' U2 2R2
*4. *L2 2F 3U R D 2U B' 2R' 3U2 2L' R2 2F' R' B 3F' F 2U 2B' 3F2 3U B' 2U' 3F L' 3F2 2R' D' 2B2 R' 2B2 2L2 3F F' 2R 3F U2 2B' L2 2U' 2B2 R' 3U2 2B' D2 3R' 3F' D2 2D' 3U' 3F' 3U 2U2 R2 3U B 2L2 3F 3R 2D' 3R 2B L B2 3U' B2 2F' 2L2 3R2 D2 2F2
*5. *B' 3F R 3U2 B' D' 2D2 3R' 2U2 F 3R R' 2U2 3R 3F 2U' U 2F' F' D 2L' 2F2 F D' 3U' B2 D L2 2L' 3U 2U U2 B 2F2 U L 3F D2 B 3F2 2F' 2L2 D' 2L R2 3F 3R 2B' 2L2 2B2 D U2 3R' 2R' U 2L 3U' 3R' D R2 U2 2L2 3U' B 3F2 F 2U L' 3F' R

*7x7x7*
*1. *D 3F D 3U 3L2 3R 3F' 3R R' 2D2 3B' 2F R 3B' 2L 2R 2D2 2L 3R' 3D2 2L2 D' 2D' 3D' 2R2 2D2 3L2 U 3B' 2R' 2F' 3R2 D L 2L 2B' 3U 2U' 2L2 D' 2R' 3U U' 3F' 3R 2F 2R' 2B2 3D R2 3U2 L' 2U 2R2 R 3D2 B2 R' 3B' 2L 3U2 2B2 3U' 2F' R 3D2 U 2B2 L 3R' D2 2L2 3L 2R' R2 2D' 3D' 2U2 3R 2R D' B' 3B' F2 2U' B 3F F2 3L2 3F R2 F2 L 2B' R 3F 2U' 2R' 2B' 3B
*2. *D 3U' L D 3D 3R' U' R2 D 2R' 2U2 3L 3R' 2R' 3B' 2F' 3U B2 D' 3D' 2U' 3L2 2B 3B2 3D' B 2D' 3R' D2 3L D2 2D2 3F F2 R' B2 2R2 3B 2L 3L 3R 3B F' 3U' 3F' 3R 2F2 2D 2B2 2R2 3D2 3R2 R B2 2B 3R R' B 2B' 3R2 D' U2 3B 2L' 2R' 2B' 3L2 D 2R' 3F2 2F2 L 3F' 3D 3B' 3L' 3D2 2L2 2D2 L 3L R' B' 2B' 3B 3F 2F' 3U 2R2 U' 2B' 3F 2U' 2F2 2D' 3U' 3R2 3D2 2L2 R'
*3. *3B 2R R2 2D 3R2 2R2 3F 2F2 2L 2U' 3R' 2R2 R2 D' 3D 3L2 2D 2F2 3D 2U2 2R R' 2B' 2L2 3U 2L2 3B F2 U' 3L' 3D' 2F' D 3D2 2R' F' D' 2L2 B2 2D' U2 3L 3D' F' 3R2 B2 3B' 3D' B 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3F2 2F' F 3D 3F D' 3L2 U2 L 3B2 3U U2 3F' 2F' L' 2L 3L 3R D2 3D 3U2 B' 3R' R' U2 3B' U' 3B 2F' 3U' 2U2 L2 2L' 2R' R 2B 3D2 3U2 B 3B L' F2 3U2 2B2 2F2 3U
*4. *2R' 2D2 2U 3R' 2F' 3R2 F' 3R2 D2 2D2 3D' 2L2 3U2 L B2 L 2L2 2D' 3R' B' 3F 2F 2L2 3B 3D' 2F' R' 2B' 3F2 3L' B' L D' 3F2 3U' 3L2 B 3B2 3F 2L2 2R' R F R' U' R2 D' 2D' 3D' 2F' U2 3F' 3U 3L2 R' 3D2 2L2 3R 3U L2 3L 3D' 2B' D' 2R' 2B2 3B' 3F' L 3U 3B2 D' 2D2 2F R2 3B 2L 3D' B F R' B2 2D' 2L' R' 3B2 3F L2 2R R2 2B 3F2 3U' 2U F' 2D' B 3F 2F 2R'
*5. *2L 2U2 U 2B2 L2 B 2B 2D2 2L' 3F' 3D' 2B 3L B' F' 2D 2F L2 2L' 3B2 2L' 3R2 2D2 U2 L2 B2 2B2 3D2 3U 2F 3U2 L' 3D' U2 F2 D' 2F 2L2 2D2 2U U' 3R2 2D2 3D 3U' L' 2D 2U' 3F2 3D B2 3L2 F 3L' 2U2 U 2B' 3U' 2L 2D' R' B L2 R' F' 2R 2B' 2U2 L2 B 3D2 U' B' 2D2 3B 3F F D' U2 2R2 2F' 3L 2D2 3U2 3L2 2U' L' B 3L R D 2U 2F2 L 2L2 2R' U' 2B' R' 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F U F2 U' F R U
*2. *F2 U' F' R' F' U R U2
*3. *U R' F2 R U' F2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 F R2 U L B' D2 F2 U' F' D2 R'
*2. *R2 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 R D' U2 R2 U' B' U' L' R
*3. *D L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L D B L' F U R' D' F R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Uw U L2 D R Fw' U2 B2 D U' L Uw2 Fw L2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw2 R D2 Uw Fw F2 Uw U' Fw D' B2 F' Uw' U L' D2 U2 L Rw D2 U2 L
*2. *L Rw' Fw' Uw L2 Rw' R' B2 F L D2 Uw U2 B2 U L' R2 Fw' D Fw2 D' L D L D U2 R2 Uw' Fw2 L' D Uw' Rw B Fw' U L2 D U' B2
*3. *U B2 Rw D' Uw2 U2 F' L Rw2 U2 F' L' Fw U' B2 Uw' B2 D' Rw' D Uw' F' L2 D2 Uw' B Fw' F2 L Fw2 Rw' U' Rw2 B' D B' Fw2 L B' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Rw2 Dw Fw Rw B2 Lw2 U Fw D' B Dw2 Lw F2 Dw2 Uw B D2 Lw2 D2 B' Rw' R Uw L2 Lw2 R' D' Uw' Bw' R F Dw' L2 Uw' R' Dw B2 Rw R2 Bw' R' Fw Rw F2 L Dw2 Uw Bw' F L Lw B' Rw2 B Bw Dw Lw U2 Rw'
*2. *Lw' R' Fw' Lw R' D U B U2 B Fw' Lw D2 Dw' U B2 Rw2 B Bw R Uw2 L Fw2 R F' Dw' Uw' Fw2 Uw L' R Fw' Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' U L' D' Bw2 D Dw' Bw Rw2 U2 L B L' Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw L Fw F D Dw' Rw2 R
*3. *F2 D' B2 Bw' U2 L Lw' B2 R2 B L R2 Fw' Rw U2 Rw2 B Bw2 F Rw2 R' Fw2 U Rw F R2 Bw' R D' Uw Lw' R2 D2 R2 Uw2 U' L' B Bw' Rw2 R Bw2 F' Uw' Rw Uw2 Bw2 R Bw U2 Bw Fw2 Rw' B' F' R2 D' Dw B Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2U' L 2L' 2U 2F2 3U2 2U' U' 3F' 3R2 3F 2D2 U 2B' 2L2 R 3U 3F' L 2F 3R' B 3F2 2D L2 R 3F 2F 2U' R' B2 D B2 3F2 2L2 2D' 3F R' 2B F 3R' 3U' 2U 2F L D2 B2 2U2 U R' 2F' L2 3U U B' 3F 2F' F2 3U2 2U2 2L2 2R' 2D 2L' 3U2 3F2 F 3R 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' R' 3U 3L D 3D' B 3B2 3F 2D2 B 3L' 3B 3D2 B' 2D 2U 3B' F' 2U' 3B2 3L 2R R2 2F2 3D2 L D' R' B2 3U2 2U 2B' 3B 2F' 3U 2U 2F' 3R2 B' 3F2 F 3L' B 2B' 2F' F' 3D 2F' 2D2 B' 2L' F' U' 3F2 R2 3U L' 3R2 2R2 2D' 2R' 3F2 2D 3U2 L 2D 3U' 3L' 3U 2L2 B 2B 3B' 3R' 2R' B2 2U' 2L 3B2 2D' U2 3R' F' 2D' L 3R2 2B' 3L 2U' 2L2 R2 3D 2B2 3F' 2F' L 3L 3U' 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B D L' R' U' L2 B' F' U'
*2. *B' L' U L U' F' R' U B D R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2
*3. *D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R D B L U F' L2 F D' R2
*4. *R' D2 R F2 D F B R2 D R2 F2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L F2 L2 D2
*5. *F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' R' U' L R' D B R D U' F
*6. *L' F' D' L U' F R2 L' B R' U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B L2 F'
*7. *L F B L2 B2 L' B' R2 B' D' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2
*8. *R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U B' L2 F L B' F' U' B2 L2 B
*9. *R2 F2 L D2 L U2 L2 R' U2 B2 F2 U' F' U R' F2 L2 D U2
*10. *R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F' U' L R' U2 B D' U L B2 U'
*11. *F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L' R2 F L2 R2 U' B' L R' U2
*12. *U L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' D B2 R U' B R F D
*13. *R2 F2 R B D' R2 F' L' D' B' L2 D B2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 U2 B2
*14. *B L B' D2 F D2 R B L F' U' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2
*15. *D' B L2 U' B' D2 F' R' B L' B2 D' L2 U D F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2
*16. *R B L' D' F D' R U2 D B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 L D2 B2 L' D2
*17. *L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 U F2 L D B' R U' R2 U' R F2 L
*18. *L2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R' D U2 R2 B' L2 D F2 U F
*19. *U2 B' U2 F L B2 U F D' R B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 D B2 R2 D F2
*20. *B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R D U' B' R' B2 L D' U' L2
*21. *F L D F2 L B' L D' R F R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2
*22. *B2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B' U2 B U2 F U' R' F' R2 U L R' B' U' R2
*23. *L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U L B2 L' B2 U F D F2 R U2
*24. *L2 U2 F' R2 F' U' R' B R U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 F2
*25. *L R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 L' F2 U' L B2 U2 F U' B' L' B2 R2
*26. *U R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B F2 U' R F U2 F2 L D'
*27. *D R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 F' R' D' U2 B D2 L U B' U2
*28. *D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 U' L2 U F' D2 B D' B L B L2 B L'
*29. *B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' F D2 R F' D' B' R' F U2 B
*30. *L2 B2 L R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 D' B L2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R2 F
*31. *L B' D2 L2 U B2 R L' F L' B2 U F2 B2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 D' R2
*32. *L2 U2 L2 B' D' L' B2 U L2 F' D2 B2 L F2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R' U2
*33. *F2 R L B R U2 D' R' F2 L2 F B2 U2 B R2 B' R2 F' U2
*34. *B D2 L D R U B2 L' U' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F B2 R2 U2 L2 D2
*35. *B' U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 D' R2 D2 L' U' B2 F2 R B
*36. *B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L B' F U'
*37. *F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L' B2 U R F2 L2 B D' F' U2
*38. *R U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L D2 B L2 F' R' F2 R D R' U' L'
*39. *L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' B R F D L F' R B2 L
*40. *D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' F' R2 U2 R2 F2 L B L U' L' F2 U' F D2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' R2 F' U F2 L2 D' R U' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 L2 F'
*2. *B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L2 D' L' D' B' D2 U' R' U2 F'
*3. *L U2 R U F B L2 B R2 U R' F2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 U2
*4. *D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R' D' B' L F' U' L B R2 D'
*5. *L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 D' B' D2 U' F L2 B' R F' D' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 U' F2 D R D B' D U2 F R
*2. *F2 L U2 R U2 L U2 F2 R D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R B' D2 U' L'
*3. *L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B U2 L2 B' U2 R' U2 B R' U' L2 U F' U' F2
*4. *U2 L U2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 L R2 U' R' F R B U F2 R F' L2
*5. *R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B F2 R F' D2 F D' U' L F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' R' D' F U B D' U2 F2 R' B2
*2. *U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' L' R2 B2 R' D R' B' D2 U R2
*3. *L2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F U B' L D B U B D'
*4. *D R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D U R2 B2 R' F' L F U B2 F2 U' L' U'
*5. *B U2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 B L2 F' L' D' L F D B' R' F' U F' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R F' D' U L' U' F2 L' B F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U F2 R' U' F
*3. *F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 L' B R2 D U2 L' R2 D' B'
*4. *Uw' R Uw' L' Fw R Uw B' Uw L Rw2 D2 F2 R Uw Rw' D Fw2 Uw' R2 B2 D' Fw' D2 Uw' Fw U' Rw' U2 L U2 R U' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw' B' Uw U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U F U' F' U F' U2
*3. *R' L2 F U2 R D2 L2 U' F D F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2
*4. *Fw' F' L B Fw2 Rw B D F' U2 B2 Fw' Rw2 D' Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw L2 F' R' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 Rw' R2 B2 R' D' B2 Fw2 L' D2 F' Rw2 B2 D L'
*5. *Uw2 Lw' B' Uw2 F Rw2 B U' B' L2 R2 Bw Rw' Uw U' Fw Dw' Uw U2 Fw2 L2 D Uw R' Dw Bw2 Fw2 F D' B U' B' Bw' Fw2 F U Fw' F2 Dw U2 Bw2 R' B Fw' F' U Lw Rw Uw Rw' D Dw R' Bw2 Uw B' F2 R2 Uw2 Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L U B' U' R B' U l' r
*2. *U' L U L' B L' U L' B l r' b' u'
*3. *L B' U L' B' R B U l' r'
*4. *L' R' L' U' B' L' U l' u'
*5. *U' L B' U R L R' B' l r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, 2)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 2) / (6, 5)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R' L R' U L' D R U' D' U'
*2. *L' U R' L D L U' L R D' U'
*3. *R' U L D R' U' R' U' D' U'
*4. *R D L' D R' U D' L U' D' U'
*5. *D R' L' U' L R L R' L' D' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 20, 2015)

*2X2X2:* (10.52) 9.70 (8.10) 8.26 9.08 =* 9.01*
*3X3x3:* 20.79 (16.18) (21.25) 20.26 18.55 = *19.87*
*4X4X4:* 1:50.46 1:42.79 (1:35.35) (2:00.56) 1:37.95 = *1:43.73*


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, crazy good 3x3 solves for me. 3rd best single and PB ao5.

*2x2:* 8.37, (11.11), (6.80), 8.38, 7.11 -> *7.95*
*3x3:* 18.43, 17.41, (14.55), (24.17), 16.47 -> *17.44*
*4x4:* (1:14.16), 1:23.82, 1:16.84, 1:18.54, (1:25.78) -> *1:19.73*
*234:* *1:45.23*
*Mega:* 1:55.03, 1:51.63, 1:50.30, (2:02.51), (1:41.93) -> *1:52.32*


----------



## CubezForDayz (Oct 22, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-22
solves/total: 5/5

3x3:

single
best: 10.47
worst: 13.83

mean of 3
current: 11.99 (σ = 1.71)
best: 11.64 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 5
current: 12.04 (σ = 0.70)
best: 12.04 (σ = 0.70)

Average: 12.04 (σ = 0.70)
Mean: 12.08

Time List:
1. 11.61 D2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 F' U' L U' R U L2 D B L D 
2. 12.85 U2 D2 R' D' F L U' L2 F' L2 D B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 
3. 10.47 B L U D R' U R2 F2 L U2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' 
4. 11.65 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' D' R B2 L' F' R U F2 U 
5. 13.83 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B' R2 D' R' U2 B2 L B' D' F'


----------



## pjk (Oct 22, 2015)

*3x3:* (13.59), 12.25, 11.70, (11.48), 13.34 = 12.43
I did a 11.98 avg of 5 just before.

*5x5:* (1:30.64), 1:46.61, (1:47.85),1:38.16, 1:43.81 = 1:42.86
On the last solve I had a 1:20 or so going and it popped. Just before this avg I did an avg of 5 of 1:36.xx.


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 22, 2015)

*3x3*: 26.75, 18.49, 19.27, 14.18, 24.03 = *20.60*

*2bld*: 1:19.09, DNF(58.78), DNF(1:05.94) = *1:19.09*

*3bld*: DNF(2:48.49), 3:03.20, DNF(2:28.77) = *3:03.20*

*Pyra*: 7.19, 8.33, 6.91, 8.20, 6.33 = *7.43*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 22, 2015)

222: 5.38, 5.33, (3.35), (5.95), 3.49 = 4.73
333: (19.90), 16.34, 14.56, 17.40, (14.00) = 16.10
444: 1:04.17, 1:02.23, (57.52), (1:12.97), 1:00.88 = 1:02.43
555: 1:55.91, 2:03.10, (1:44.88), 1:54.92, (2:18.77) = 1:57.98
Skewb: (11.23), (18.03), 13.45, 12.78, 16.38 = 14.20
Pyraminx: 9.98, (12.25+), (7.61), 11.54, 10.98 = 10.84
2-4: 1:29.01
2-5: 3:46.33


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 23, 2015)

pyra: 4.78, 7.92, 5.78, 4.64, 6.47 (ao5 = 5.68) if only i got this at an offical comp
clock: 17.33, 10.63, 13.41, 12.66, 14.54 (ao5 = 13.54)
2x2: 4.46, 4.63, 4.19, 4.64, 5.52 (ao5 = 4.58)
skewb: 9.92, 15.34, 11.27, 10.61, 9.41
3x3: 22.62, 17.44, 18.03, 19.94, 17.30 (ao5 - 18.47)
OH: 46.10, 41.78, 1:03.06, 46.08, 40.21 (ao5 - 44.65)
4x4: 1:19.39, 1:17.98+ 1:07.28, 1:05.10, 1:12.00 (ao5 - 1:12.42)
sq1: 33.73+, 53.14, 52.38, 53.45, 36.30 (ao5 - 47.28)
5x5: 2:28.50, 2:02.22, 2:18.89, 2:25.18, 2:02.48 (ao5 = 2:15.52)
mega: 2:15.18, 2:10.43, 2:05.62, 2:14.70, 2:32.53 (ao5 - 2:13.44)


----------



## Dene (Oct 25, 2015)

*3x3:* 14.65, (16.00), 14.44, 15.13, (11.13) = 14.74
*4x4:* (1:05.60), 1:00.92, 53.05, (51.26), 1:04.36 = 59.44
*5x5:* 1:40.11, 1:39.88, (1:42.89), (1:37.26), 1:42.35 = 1:40.78
*6x6:* 2:57.37, 2:58.57, 2:51.50, (3:20.41), (2:45.44) = 2:55.81
*7x7:* (4:10.12), 4:30.46, 4:50.06, (DNF), 4:29.19 = 4:36.57
*OH:* 28.54, (23.79), 31.95, 42.57, (DNF) = 34.35
*Megaminx:* 1:59.51, 1:54.59, (1:49.83), (2:03.08), 1:55.39 = 1:56.50


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 25, 2015)

*2x2x2*: (7.11), (6.44), 6.92, 6.89, 6.44-> *6.75*
*3x3x3*: 18.33, (18.96), (14.24), 15.40, 18.62-> *17.45*
*4x4x4*: (1:57.88), (1:11.87), 1:22.50, 1:23.26, 1:28.72-> *1:24.83*
*5x5x5*: (3:14.48), 3:03.77, (3:01.65), 3:04.82, 3:11.17-> *3:06.59*
*7x7x7*: 10:46.48, 10:35.93, (11:29.30), (9:18.57), 9:49.31-> *10:23.91*
*3x3x3OH*: (41.88), 32.39, 35.99, (29.26), 32.35-> *33.58*
*234*-> *1:48.59*
*sq-1*: 45.92, 56.23, (1:13.08), (45.05), 1:01.17 -> *54.44*
*skewb*: 13.11, (6.94), 13.73, 10.48, (16.59)-> *12.44*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 27, 2015)

Results week 43: congrats to qaz, cuberkid and Isaac Lai!

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.76 hssandwich
 2.78 Iggy
 3.01 Isaac Lai
 3.12 cuberkid10
 3.65 Lapinsavant
 3.76 G2013
 3.77 qaz
 3.86 Tx789
 4.13 ichcubegern
 4.56 Cale S
 4.58 pyr14
 4.73 Ordway Persyn
 4.83 jaysammey777
 4.85 JustinTimeCuber
 5.06 CyanSandwich
 5.13 connorlacrosse
 5.18 CubeBird
 6.44 LostGent
 6.66 timmthelion
 6.75 Bogdan
 7.16 Schmidt
 7.22 h2f
 7.26 Kenneth Svendson
 7.95 Sergeant Baboon
 7.98 evileli
 8.20 Thrasher989
 8.59 Bubbagrub
 9.01 MarcelP
 9.08 Aurichalcite
 11.16 KubeRush
 20.01 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.38 DanpHan
 8.43 Lapinsavant
 9.77 EMI
 9.99 cuberkid10
 10.09 Iggy
 10.28 qaz
 11.67 ichcubegern
 11.71 Isaac Lai
 12.04 CubezForDayz
 12.29 CubeBird
 12.43 pjk
 13.35 hssandwich
 13.55 JustinTimeCuber
 14.57 G2013
 14.74 Dene
 15.16 jaysammey777
 15.51 Cale S
 15.80 LostGent
 15.96 Tx789
 16.10 Ordway Persyn
 16.13 Kenneth Svendson
 16.52 FastCubeMaster
 16.98 timmthelion
 17.07 evileli
 17.44 Sergeant Baboon
 17.45 Bogdan
 18.18 CyanSandwich
 18.47 pyr14
 19.41 h2f
 19.87 MarcelP
 20.60 willtri4
 22.45 Schmidt
 23.00 connorlacrosse
 24.56 Bubbagrub
 35.21 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 38.19 EMI
 44.57 cuberkid10
 45.72 qaz
 45.76 Iggy
 49.51 ichcubegern
 55.70 Cale S
 57.48 Isaac Lai
 59.43 jaysammey777
 59.44 Dene
 1:02.43 Ordway Persyn
 1:04.61 timmthelion
 1:09.41 Tx789
 1:12.42 pyr14
 1:13.66 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.16 CyanSandwich
 1:18.94 evileli
 1:19.73 Sergeant Baboon
 1:24.83 Bogdan
 1:36.71 h2f
 1:43.73 MarcelP
 2:02.03 Bubbagrub
 2:05.17 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:13.19 EMI
 1:30.47 qaz
 1:33.98 ichcubegern
 1:38.35 cuberkid10
 1:40.78 Dene
 1:44.36 Cale S
 1:44.43 pjk
 1:57.98 Ordway Persyn
 1:59.44 jaysammey777
 2:15.52 pyr14
 2:32.38 Tx789
 2:37.85 Kenneth Svendson
 2:40.17 evileli
 2:45.99 CyanSandwich
 3:06.59 Bogdan
 4:53.33 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:55.81 Dene
 4:52.81 evileli
 4:58.32 Kenneth Svendson
 5:09.39 CyanSandwich
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:36.57 Dene
 8:43.55 CyanSandwich
10:23.91 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 18.97 DanpHan
 19.56 Iggy
 19.74 ichcubegern
 22.84 Lapinsavant
 25.42 qaz
 27.88 Isaac Lai
 29.48 hssandwich
 32.27 Tx789
 33.58 Bogdan
 34.35 Dene
 38.90 jaysammey777
 39.28 Kenneth Svendson
 40.08 Cale S
 43.26 evileli
 44.65 pyr14
 47.48 h2f
 48.57 Bubbagrub
 56.26 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:05.49 qaz
 1:22.09 Cale S
 1:25.44 Kenneth Svendson
 3:33.47 Bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 9.03 hssandwich
 17.38 MatsBergsten
 21.25 Lapinsavant
 23.37 CyanSandwich
 30.97 h2f
 41.25 ichcubegern
 1:05.07 Isaac Lai
 1:05.50 Bubbagrub
 1:19.09 willtri4
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 42.35 Iggy
 55.51 qaz
 1:29.56 MatsBergsten
 2:19.00 h2f
 3:03.20 willtri4
 3:08.03 Lapinsavant
 5:58.99 Isaac Lai
 DNF evileli
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:45.45 CyanSandwich
 9:39.38 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

17/20 (57:51)  kamilprzyb
9/11 (53:18)  MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 53.28 cuberkid10
 1:03.21 Iggy
 1:04.62 qaz
 1:16.62 Isaac Lai
 1:17.18 ichcubegern
 1:27.31 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.01 Ordway Persyn
 1:36.99 timmthelion
 1:45.08 CyanSandwich
 1:45.23 Sergeant Baboon
 1:48.59 Bogdan
 2:22.36 Bubbagrub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:44.38 Iggy
 2:53.35 cuberkid10
 2:56.78 ichcubegern
 3:46.33 Ordway Persyn
 4:04.22 Kenneth Svendson
 4:16.91 CyanSandwich
*Magic*(1)

 3.50 Tx789
*Skewb*(17)

 3.64 Cale S
 3.83 Isaac Lai
 4.09 hssandwich
 5.19 EMI
 5.57 Iggy
 6.24 cuberkid10
 6.96 qaz
 7.16 Tx789
 7.23 connorlacrosse
 9.07 CyanSandwich
 10.60 pyr14
 10.98 timmthelion
 11.69 jaysammey777
 12.44 Bogdan
 14.20 Ordway Persyn
 20.29 MatsBergsten
 20.32 Bubbagrub
*Clock*(2)

 13.54 pyr14
 15.28 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.81 Isaac Lai
 3.93 hssandwich
 5.68 pyr14
 6.47 cuberkid10
 6.51 jaysammey777
 6.81 Cale S
 6.99 Thabares
 7.07 qaz
 7.43 willtri4
 7.63 Tx789
 10.06 raquaza
 10.83 Ordway Persyn
 11.23 connorlacrosse
 12.15 CyanSandwich
 13.25 Schmidt
 13.46 Kenneth Svendson
 16.80 evileli
 19.28 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:25.29 jaysammey777
 1:35.31 cuberkid10
 1:52.32 Sergeant Baboon
 1:54.93 Isaac Lai
 1:56.50 Dene
 2:13.44 pyr14
 4:09.34 CyanSandwich
 7:02.87 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(8)

 12.54 Raptor56
 13.25 EMI
 23.12 hssandwich
 27.21 Iggy
 29.70 Cale S
 47.27 pyr14
 54.44 Bogdan
 1:57.52 Bubbagrub
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

25 okayama
27 EMI
29 not_kevin
33 Raptor56
34 CyanSandwich
47 arbivara

*Contest results*

179 qaz
175 cuberkid10
171 Isaac Lai
168 Iggy
151 CyanSandwich
144 ichcubegern
141 Cale S
135 hssandwich
124 EMI
122 jaysammey777
112 pyr14
111 Tx789
105 Lapinsavant
100 Dene
99 Ordway Persyn
99 Kenneth Svendson
94 MatsBergsten
80 Bogdan
72 evileli
67 h2f
61 timmthelion
60 DanpHan
53 G2013
49 Sergeant Baboon
49 Bubbagrub
46 CubeBird
46 JustinTimeCuber
46 connorlacrosse
45 kamilprzyb
43 pjk
37 LostGent
35 willtri4
30 CubezForDayz
26 Schmidt
25 Raptor56
22 MarcelP
17 FastCubeMaster
16 okayama
14 not_kevin
14 Thabares
11 arbivara
10 raquaza
8 Thrasher989
5 Aurichalcite
4 KubeRush


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol I regret being lazy and not trying FMC


----------

